# Mud Flares



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone running aftermarket fender flares on a Crew 800? I got a '13 that I put a wide stance lift on and it's a dirty muddy ****** which is to be expected but it's a mess on guns etc... Called SuperAtv and they no longer carry them. Here is my current setup.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

Call S3 powersports, 3P performance or Performance ATV. Anyone of those 3 can get you taken care of.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Cool, thanks. I will give those companies a call.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

No problem


----------

